# The Enola Low Grade Trail.



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Well I was wanting to do this R-T-T for quite some time. The section I did was from the parking lot off 896 heading west to Quarrysville Pa. Had fun, but this section really isn't truely ready for prime time yet. 

It started at the parking lot off 896. Nice place, lots of Amish around farming. FYI very friendly people. But this area has a rough access to the rail bed.









FYI that's my orange pumpkin sitting there. 

Started west, trail bed was rough but not unrideably so. Came to the first bridge over a creek. 








Then a uphill to get over a mound of earth that was blocking the RTT . It had a road above it but was easy and safely crossed. Then I started the next section. At this point I'm about 3/4 of a mile from my car when I notice it gets bad. 









It was all like a clay/mud that was getting worse and worse . It soon became unrideable. 








Not to be dissuaded I looked on google maps and saw a road work around. Hit the road, super nice shoulder, popped down several roads and reaquired the trail. 









After this the trail was generally fine. A bit rough in spots, but very nice if a bit boring. 



























On the west side of Quarryville the trail
Stops. It looks like some serious doglegs on the road would have gotten me to the next trail head. But I wasn't feeling it that day. So I retraced my steps and got out of there. 

Honesty if they get this fully up and running and connect everything together it should be a great scenic draw. Still a few years away from that unfortunally. 

Here is a pic of the map showing the route








Anyway. I'll go explore more on another day. Beautiful day to ride and just relax. 

Bill


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I am in Chester County Pa. and regularly ride out towards Parksburg. I will have to try and pick the trail up there sometime. I am always looking to add a little gravel to my rides.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Make sure you pick it up further along then I went. Plus it's a bit rough in sections. I was running 42mm tires and it was a bit bumpy .

Bill


----------

